# Gray Junglefowl



## Poultrybreeder (Nov 18, 2017)

I might try to raise some Gray Junglefowl next year, it's just that raising and then selling chickens is the main way that I make money. And I don't want to buy something expensive like these, then never have them sell. Do you think there might be a demand for them? I have done a ton of research on them, and I am planning how to keep them if I do start owning them. Have a great day and God Bless!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi !. I'm not sure. Most people buy chickens for eggs or meat. Some for pets. So I am not sure where they'll fit into the world of retail chickens. 

You may try Craig's list with an ad that says something like "Jungle Fowl-Taking orders" and see how many answer. Then if some answer say "taking orders for spring".


----------



## Poultrybreeder (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I would buy them lol


----------



## Poultrybreeder (Nov 18, 2017)

Lol, okay


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

What do they look like?


----------



## Poultrybreeder (Nov 18, 2017)

Here are Purely Poultry's Gray Jungle fowl, first a rooster, then a hen.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow, awesome! I wonder if there's some interest from the peahens,or quail people?


----------



## Poultrybreeder (Nov 18, 2017)

Maybe...


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm jealous if you get some.I really wanted Saipan Jungle Fowl but they can't tolerate our winters.If you like them and I like them,others would like them.The Saipan Jungle Fowl stand 2-3' tall and are good at spotting trouble in their areas.That's why I wanted them and was willing to pay a big price,well,$10 a piece for day olds that take a couple of years to mature.I say go for it.


----------



## Poultrybreeder (Nov 18, 2017)

Okay, I'll see, I'm leaning towards yes on getting them, but I still need to try something like what seminolewind said first.


----------



## velociraptor uk (Dec 9, 2017)

I’ve been looking at the grey jungle fowl for some time too...maybe one day.


----------



## velociraptor uk (Dec 9, 2017)

As for interest, there’s normally quite a lot! My advice is don’t go overboard. Hatch enough to fill a good order for the year.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Have you looked into local agriculture auctions? What about that rare bird auction website?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Rare bird auction site?Dammit,Sem,now I have to check that out.I'm already fighting with myself over new chickens in the spring,one list is ready of breeds not seen around here but I've got a full coop and don't want to down-size...I wonder what an old fat Cochin tastes like?


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Haha yeah I just found out about them and I'm trying all I can do to stay away from the web sight


----------

